# Thought I'd show...



## Tom (11 Jun 2009)

...what I'm doing at the moment, as I haven't been on here or even had a tank in ages. I've set up my photo website, but that's about it so far. After being screwed by both of my fishy employers since college, I'm trying something different! Slowly but surely...

Site is http://www.tommessengerphoto.com

If there's anything you notice about the site that I should changed, let me know and I will see what I can do with it. Bear in mind I haven't got a clue how to make a website but this is my attempt. Oh and yes my prints page is a mess at the moment!

Thanks for looking,

Tom


----------



## Dan Crawford (11 Jun 2009)

That is awesome Tom!
I've always been a massive fan of your work, especially the street photography, i always end up waffling on about a big dude in a hat at any UKaps do  
The website looks so cool, clean and well designed, you've done a cracking job, happy days!


----------



## rawr (11 Jun 2009)

I've wondered where you've been actually, haven't seen you around in a while so it's good to see you back! 

I remember seeing your Flickr I think and the photography was great and a big fan of your tanks! It's a great website, designed well for someone who doesn't know how.


----------



## George Farmer (11 Jun 2009)

rawr said:
			
		

> ...designed well for someone who doesn't know how.


Clearly he does... 

Well done, Tom.  I really like it in all respects from the design to the photos themselves.

All the best with your new ventures in photography.  You clearly have the talent and I suspect now it's a case of getting yourself out there as much as possible and catching a lucky break.


----------



## Joecoral (11 Jun 2009)

Great work Tom! I've always been a big fan of your photography, I hope you do extremely well!
ps who's the hottie in the potrait gallery?


----------



## Tom (11 Jun 2009)

> ps who's the hottie in the potrait gallery?



Which one?    lol 

Thanks for the words everyone  

Tom


----------



## LondonDragon (11 Jun 2009)

Great photos Tom  do you do this professionally? great work.


----------



## Tom (11 Jun 2009)

> Great photos Tom  do you do this professionally? great work.



Thanks  I'm trying to. I have a couple of paid bits coming up soonish, which I hope might be the break. I am just building up a portfolio really at the moment, and will need to start advertising soon...

Tom


----------



## aaronnorth (11 Jun 2009)

Dan Crawford said:
			
		

> That is awesome Tom!
> I've always been a massive fan of your work, especially the street photography, i always end up waffling on about a big dude in a hat at any UKaps do
> The website looks so cool, clean and well designed, you've done a cracking job, happy days!



I love the street photpgraphy too


----------



## ceg4048 (11 Jun 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> > Great photos Tom  do you do this professionally? great work.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Excellent stuff Tom! This is a tough field to compete in. There are so many photographers. Good luck with it mate. 8) 

Cheers,


----------



## Superman (11 Jun 2009)

Tom,
Your website looks great, doesn't look like your first at all.
Good look with your new career path, if anyone's looking for a photographer then I'll pass on your website.


----------



## Stu Worrall (11 Jun 2009)

bunch of wvery nice pics tom, website looks great too!  good luck with it


----------



## Lisa_Perry75 (11 Jun 2009)

Looks really nice mate, how much is your wedding rates


----------



## Tom (11 Jun 2009)

Havenâ€™t charged yet. As yet Iâ€™m only assisting, to learn the technique. Why, got one coming up?


----------



## Lisa_Perry75 (12 Jun 2009)

Why do you think I asked?   

Seriously though the wedding pictures in your portfolio are good. Did you do these yourself? Are they a real wedding or staged for the portfolio?


----------



## Tom (13 Jun 2009)

It was a real wedding - my first and only so far! And I was only the assistant. It takes a while to get the hang of the goings on and procedure of weddings, but I really enjoyed it.

Tom


----------



## TDI-line (13 Jun 2009)

Brilliant Tom, keep up the good work.


----------



## oldwhitewood (17 Jun 2009)

Simpleviewer? 

You've got some serious skills there mate your work is excellent, you should get on Flickr if you aren't already. I especially like the guy in the tube station with the blurred background and also the low down shot of the pebbles and stream in the landscape bit, really impressed!


----------



## Tom (17 Jun 2009)

I'm already your friend on Flickr I beleive


----------



## aaronnorth (17 Jun 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> I'm already your friend on Flickr I beleive


----------



## Nick16 (17 Jun 2009)

Joecoral said:
			
		

> ps who's the hottie in the potrait gallery?



haha, i was going to say that, great minds think alike.   

love the street photo's. Its nice to see pics of day to day life.


----------



## oldwhitewood (17 Jun 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> I'm already your friend on Flickr I beleive



Sorry mate, I couldn't see you in my contact list that was what was confusing me, I've added you now. Some fantastic work there wow.


----------



## Tom (21 Feb 2010)

Thought I'd give this an update as I haven't been on here properly in months and months! I'm trying to specialise in model portfolio photography, but also showing my street work and of course aquatic!! I have done quite a lot more work on the site since I last posted, and it has completely changed - along with most of my portfolio! I also started a blog this morning, but I'm not sure how that will go as far as regular updates...

www.tommessengerphoto.com  

Tom


----------

